# Good Service From Pittsburg Handgun Headquarters



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,I just got my colt army special back from pittsburg and they did a great job repairing it.It was at a reasonble price.So if you are needing work on your old colt.I highly recomend them.Now all I have to do is get it refinished.navy


----------

